# Duyuru > Gündem >  TSK'dan '3 general' açıklaması!

## bozok

*TSK'dan '3 general' açıklaması!*



*'**Eksik bilgiye dayalı yorumlar yapılıyor'* 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığından, üç generalin
açığa alınmasına ilişkin yapılan açıklamada, "Eksik ve yanlış bilgilere dayalı olarak yapılan değerlendirmeler/yorumlar bulunduğu" belirtilerek, "Yargı süreci halen devam etmektedir" denildi.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığının internet sitesinde yer alan açıklamada, Milli Savunma ve İçişleri Bakanları tarafından açığa çıkarılan iki general ve bir
amiral hakkında eksik ve yanlış bilgilere dayalı olarak yapılan değerlendirmeler/yorumlar nedeniyle, kamuoyunun doğru bilgilendirilmesi açıklama yapılmasına gerek görüldüğü belirtildi.

Yüksek Askeri şura (YAş) çalışmalarının 4 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde tamamlandığı hatırlatılan açıklamada, YAş kararları çerçevesinde terfi ettirilmesi yönünde karar alınan general/amiral ve albayların terfi kararnamelerinin imzalanmak üzere aynı gün Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığına gönderildiği ifade edildi.

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından; terfi kararnamesinde isimleri yer alan 3 general ve amiralin, "haklarında mahkemece
çıkarılmış yakalama emirlerine karşı itiraz davaları henüz sonuçlanmadığı" gerekçesiyle, 4 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde gönderilen terfi kararnamelerinin imzalanmadığı vurgulanan açıklamada, "Onaya sunulan terfi ve atama
kararnamelerinin imzalanmaması, diğer yükselme ve görevde uzatılma durumundaki personelin işlemini engellediği ve bu durumun Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin emir
komuta sistemini ciddi olarak etkileyeceği dikkate alınarak; bir olumsuz duruma meydan vermemek amacıyla yeni terfi ve atama Kararnameleri hazırlanarak; üst
rütbeye yükselmeleri uygun görülmeyen personelin, bulundukları rütbeleriyle yeni görevlere vekaleten atanmaları teklif edilmiştir" denildi.

Bu terfi ve ilgili atama kararnameleri onay makamları tarafından uygun görülerek onaylandığı belirtilen açıklamada, İstanbul 11’inci Ağır Ceza
Mahkemesi’nin, 6 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde yakalama müzekkerelerinin kaldırılmasına karar verdiği hatırlatıldı.

Bu kararın sonucuna bağlı olarak; 3 general ve amiralin terfi ve atama kararnamelerinin, 12 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri
Bakanlığına tekrar gönderildiği bildirilen açıklamada, "Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığınca, bu kez de ’yeni bir kararname çıkarılmasına gerek görülmemesi’ gerekçesiyle terfi kararnameleri 24 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde imzalanmamıştır" denildi.

Bunun üzerine konuyla ilgili olarak, 3 General ve Amiral tarafından Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi (AYİM)’ne ’Bir üst rütbeye terfi ettirilmeme
işleminin iptali’ için yürütmeyi durdurma istemli olarak 24 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde dava açıldığı belirtilen açıklamada, AYİM’in, 27 Ağustos 2010
tarihinde, 10 gün kesin süre vererek Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığının savunmalarını talep ettiği kaydedildi.

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın 2 Eylül 2010 tarihinde, İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın 6 Eylül 2010 tarihinde savunmalarını AYİM’e sunduğu bildirilen
açıklamada, AYİM’in, 27 Eylül 2010 tarihinde "bir üst rütbeye terfi ettirilmeme işleminde" yürütmenin durdurulması kararı verdiği hatırlatıldı.

Yürütmenin durdurulmasına dair gerekçeli kararın, 1 Ekim 2010 tarihinde Başbakanlık, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı, İçişleri Bakanlığı ve davacı Generaller ile
Amirale tebliğ edildiği bildirilen açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi:

"Davacı Generaller ve Amiral, idareye dilekçe vererek yürütmenin durdurulması kararının uygulanmasını talep etmiştir. Başbakanlık, Milli Savunma
Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığı yürütmenin durdurulması kararına itiraz etmiştir.

AYİM, itiraz taleplerini 15 Ekim 2010 tarihinde görüşerek reddetmiştir.

Bu karar üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı söz konusu generaller ve amiral hakkında 30 Ağustos 2010 tarihinden geçerli olmak üzere terfi ve atama
kararnamelerini hazırlamış ve kararnameleri Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığına 19 Ekim 2010 tarihinde göndermiştir.

21 Ekim 2010 tarihinde ise; Başbakanlık, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığı vasıtasıyla, ilgili personel hakkında emeklilik işlemlerine
ilişkin belgelerin birer suretini Genelkurmay Başkanlığından talep etmiştir. 22
ve 26 Ekim 2010 tarihlerinde ilgili Bakanlıklara gönderilen cevabi yazılarda, yargısal süreç belirtilerek; 24 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde AYİM’de açılan davalar ve
27 Eylül 2010 tarihinde verilen yürütmenin durdurulması kararı nedeniyle Terfi ve Atama kararnamelerinin işlem yapılmak üzere kendilerine gönderildiği ifade
edilmiştir.

Başbakanlık, 02 Kasım 2010 tarihinde yürütmeyi durdurma kararının kaldırılması yönünde ikinci kez AYİM;e başvurmuştur. AYİM, itiraz talebini 5
Kasım 2010 tarihinde görüşerek yine reddetmiştir."

22 Kasım 2010 tarihinde Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından söz konusu generaller ve amiralin açığa çıkarıldığı belirtilen açıklamada, açığa çıkarılma yazısının anılan generaller ve amirale aynı gün tebliğ edilerek tebellüğ belgeleri ilgili bakanlıklara gönderildiği ifade edildi.

Açıklamada, "Adı geçen generaller ve amiral tarafından yürütmeyi durdurma istemli olarak açığa çıkarılma işleminin iptali için 23 Kasım 2010 tarihinde Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi (AYİM)’ne dava açıldığı öğrenilmiştir. Yargı süreci halen devam etmektedir" denildi.


25.11.2010 16:23 / *VATAN*

----------

